# Lost Symbol movie coming



## drapetomaniac (Feb 4, 2010)

Columbia Pictures has announced British screenwriter Steven Knight will be adapting Dan Brown's The Lost Symbol for a projected 2012 movie version. Imagine Entertainment's Brian Grazer and and John Calley are producing. No word on whether Tom Hanks will return for the third Robert Langdon film, although he has publicly expressed his interest in the role. Director Ron Howard isn't attached to the project yet either, although he is a partner at Imagine.

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2010/02/lost-symbol-movie-in-2012.html


Ron Howard was at the Austin Film Festival and when asked about it showed next to no commitment to the project. I don't know if that was business or his actual level of interest. This was also just before the book came out.

It'll be interesting with a Brit adapting it - since they're just now getting over things like forcing judges to register if they are freemasons.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome! If all goes well, I'll be Worshipful Master when it comes out. I'd like to see more Lodges take advantage of the buzz this movie is sure to bring. When the book was released, many Lodges up north actually held open houses and took advantage of all the hype.


----------



## JTM (Feb 4, 2010)

sweet.


----------



## cambridgemason (Feb 4, 2010)

we did run some open houses, but that was just business as usual here in Mass.  but we did see a increase in the hype, so maybe the brits can do a better job in representing us in a movie.  can't wait.


----------



## MasonicTexan (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome, cant wait


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 10, 2010)

There will be a lot of hype surrounding this movie.  I am trying to get us to have an open house to take advantage of the book.


----------



## JTM (Dec 10, 2010)

GET YOUR PETITIONS READY, BROTHERS, THERE'S ANOTHER DAN BROWN MOVIE COMING OUT.

  haha.  couldn't resist.  sorry!


----------



## mark! (Dec 11, 2010)

Haha, true true.  My wife will be happy to see this, she's a Dan Brown fan.


----------



## JRiggs75 (Dec 12, 2010)

I heard of the news and a few Tennessee lodges have expressed interest in a open house on the US debut of the film


----------



## Plustax (Jan 26, 2011)

When is this supposed to come out? Seems like I haven't heard much anymore.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't wait for the scene where the female heroin is stalked by the tattoo man in the pitch black vault.  That ought to be three or four minutes of pure excitement ... especially for us visual types.

Still, in keeping with that, I don't suppose we will need to change the porch light before the curious show up.  We can just let them in and chase them around the dark lodge room a while before handing them a petition.   

This is going to be great!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 27, 2011)

Plustax said:


> When is this supposed to come out? Seems like I haven't heard much anymore.



Last I heard it was still in pre-production and were getting Dan Brown to help work on the screenplay.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is the Trailer...  http://teaser-trailer.com/lost-symbol-movie/

IMDB has very little so far but they are showing a 2012 release date...   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1422137/


----------



## JTM (Mar 6, 2011)

here's the trailer:

[video=youtube;LZIO_CE_cmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZIO_CE_cmc[/video]

so many S&C everywhere.  this is going to generate a lot of petitions...


----------



## Benton (Mar 6, 2011)

Hopefully we don't let all those petitions get the best of us. Guard the west gate.


----------



## steve632111 (Mar 7, 2011)

the trailer isn't official yet this was someones idea of what it would look like


----------



## JTM (Mar 7, 2011)

i should read the descriptions...


----------



## steve632111 (Mar 7, 2011)

I got excited to major let down


----------

